# New Kubota GR2120



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, I finally picked her up today. She came just in time for the 15cm of snow we got last night.

This thing is a snow assassin! I can't believe how well it blasts through the snow.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Is the GR short for Grrrrrr.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

willys55 said:


> Is the GR short for Grrrrrr.





Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I think that is a real nice machine.........and just because I have a twisted sense of humor, I could not help but notice that if you quickly glance at the first photo it looks like spiderman mask


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, I do feel like a superhero when I'm blowing snow with it.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The salesman told me that the blower is built by RadTech in Quebec. I was quite surprised about that, especially given the price.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, I have 2.2 hours on the Kubota now. Just letting the kids drive it around. No snow to blow and no grass to mow. I think we’re about 4 weeks before I’ll be able to put this girl to work. Fortunately, it rides over the soft ground a lot better than the Kioti, so I’ll be able to get out there earlier in the season to start mowing, not like last year when it was already waste high before the ground was hard enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice little motor in it. 










I don’t like what they did with the exhaust where they mounted the snowblower. My phone dies before I could take a pic. But I’ll try to take one later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure why I missed this update. Looks great Marc!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Here’s what the did with the exhaust. They had to take off the tip to clear the snowblower mount. 


























It’s not restrictive, but I don’t like how it blows right on the mounting assembly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That is kind of strange. My BX and my Deere vent to the side.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Normally, it vents out the front and wouldn’t be a problem if there weren’t any attachments on the front. It seems to me there should have been a redirect kit with the snow blower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's amazing the difference in styling from my 2002 to your 2018.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yup. They’re all about the the pretty aerodynamics these days. I think yours is still a class up from mine though. Do you have a three point hitch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It does but it's a cat 0 which is useless really. Gosh I do love those Kubota 3 cylinder engines. Mine kept breaking the air cleaner mount, so I wound up putting a rubber mount in that I fabricated, which solved the problem. I actually like my Kubota better than my Deere in many regards.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yup, so far it seems like a pretty hefty motor. I drove it up a steep incline on my front lawn and it didn’t lose any speed or bog down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My BX almost stands on the side two wheels and the hood clatters and shutters when I kill the engine. All that gut pounding torque and compression from that mighty 54 c.i. engine!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, mine starts a little smoother than that, but definitely a lot kick when it first turns over. I’ll have to take some videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Videos would be awesome! I need to pull my Kubota out and get it ready for grass mode, since I saw a small yellow flower popping up out of the ground today.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’m going to give it one more week before I take the blower off. There’s still a potential for snow on Friday. After that it’s warming up to the mid to high teens (Celsius). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I mowed a couple acres today. It handles it really well. I’ve some thick spots that were pretty soggy that I needed to slow down to a crawl in. Overall, excellent machine for mowing terrain. It turns on a dime, not quite as tight as a zero turn but pretty darn close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

6.5 hours on the clock now and about half a tank of diesel. A lot a thick went my grass and hills. It has an 18 litre tank, so I’m running about a litre and a half per hour, but I’m not certain how accurate the fuel gage is yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Some more pics:






































Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice rig Marc! You`ll get years of enjoyment out of that, I`m sure.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Next task. Dielectric grease on the electrical connections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

$170 for a block heater kit from the dealer. Ouch! I think I’ll have to figure something else out. The frost plugs are too small for a standard set up. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's indeed an ouch! Luckily for me, my Kubota parks in the Winter and the Deere comes out for plowing, and I have a block heater on that. Mark, you should have negotiated that in the deal at the time of purchase. Those block heaters probably cost the dealer $35!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Like they say: hindsight is 20/20


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Mowed a few acres today. About 13 hours on it now. I’m quite impressed with this machine’s ability to mow up near 45-degree inclines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Going to put the snow blower back on today. 

I still haven’t added a block heater, but so far, no cold start issues.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ya BETTER get a bottle of "anti-gel" for future use.. Those little inj. pumps don't like the cold & they dam sure don't like to sit when its cold..
Happy plowing..


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for reminding me. I had summer diesel in it.


----------

